# Gas question in Europe



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

I've currently got a system which has 1 LPG bottle and 1 Propane.

2 months into at least a year travelling around all of Europe.

As far as I can see the propane bottle is virtually useless now it's empty. I can't get it filled up.

What's the best solution likely to be. 

Operating with just 1 LPG bottle is hardly ideal as not all countries sell LPg in the number of garages we do in the UK.

Any bright ideas??

Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dump the empty bottle and buy one locally in whatever country you are going to spend most time in.

Most French gas outlets now only charge €1 deposit on the bottle and then you can exchange all over the country.

Ray.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We would suggest Gaslow refillable system. We use it. There are more places than you think to fill up. Spain is tight though, as is Denmark and Morocco, but apart from them (and Spain you CAN get gas in some places if you plan properly).


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Active

I think that's what Jimmy means by an LPG bottle.

*Jimmy*. Can also confrim what Ray said, and if you get one of these http://tiny.cc/xgpr8 it will screw onto the French bottle and your standard Calor propane fitting can be used without any fiddling at all.

Beware that you buy a propane bottle though, and not butane. Some French supermarket bottles are all the same colour, with only a little label around the neck to say which gas it is.

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Dump I'm sure means leave it at the place you buy a new one! 

I got a butane bottle from a small Carrefour who only wanted a signature, no address. Prior to that a propane from a supplier who wanted an address so I created one.

I've always viewed the "deposit" on a UK bottle they charge you when you start as a maintainance fee, which Calor do describe it as somewhere. Its not a deposit, or you would get it back which I think noone has done for years, I certainly havn't! So losing that after a few years of use, and paying for a new bottle from whoever I don't mind doing.

That new fee may balance out the fuel burnt in dragging round a useless lump of metal for 10 months!

Unless you can find someone heading the other way with a bottle you can make use of?


Jason


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you fit a second (Gaslow?) refillable bottle?

Difficult to get though if you are already abroad.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I'm also guessing that you have a system like Gaslow. 

If you have you should be able to use the pig-tail that connects to the Gaslow to connect to a large number of continental bottles. That would, of course, mean that you would have to go straight from the bottle to the regulator and leave the changeover system out of the equation. Alternatively you would have to buy a pigtail that matches any new bottle that you buy.

I carry the device that Zebadee has given a link to (just in case) but if you are already in Europe you may have difficulty getting hold of one. Of course you would have to get rid of the surplus bottle to make room for the new one.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Many places in Spain will re-fill ANY Propane / LPG bottle. Calor included! Just an observation!!

However a LARGE bulk tank is best and a handfull of filling adapters then you can fill up anywhere. Unless its Africa or parts of Scandinavia when you will have wished your van was gas free and everything ran off diesel, this being the only universal fuel.

C.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

grizzlyj said:


> I've always viewed the "deposit" on a UK bottle they charge you when you start as a maintainance fee, which Calor do describe it as somewhere. Its not a deposit, or you would get it back which I think noone has done for years, I certainly havn't! So losing that after a few years of use, and paying for a new bottle from whoever I don't mind doing.


I needed an extra bottle in August, took it back last week and got 70% of the "deposit" back, you need the paperwork though.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

What Clive says is correct in that you can get your Propane bottle refilled but what he omitted to say is that I believe you will need to be at a LPG depot rather than a petrol station forecourt. There is such a place in Portugal at Quelfes in the Algarve that will fill any Propane bottle other than a local one.

JohnW


----------

